# [H] "Nachtliga" Sylvanas Garde



## SylGa (20. September 2014)

Sylvanas Garde ( RP/PvE)
Realm Nachtliga - dem Zusammenschluss der Forscherliga und der Nachtwache
 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LybIMIC5ics
 
*Aktuelles in der Gilde:*
 
 


Brot und Spiele! Ähm nein, das war irgendwie... hmm ja jetzt hab ich es:

Raid und Spiele!
Also, das man bei uns raiden kann, ist ja mittlerweile klar, schließlich erklären uns "Deppi" und "Vene" im Stile einer amerikanischen Verkaufsshow, wie einfach es ist, bei unserem Nicht-Heroisch-Ex-Flex Raid SG2 jeden Mittwoch ab 20:00 teilzunehmen.
Das geniale Video findet man hier: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UI0OKmuV8Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Anmeldelink für SG2 ist hier: https://sylvanasgarde.com/sg2/
Auch die anderen Raidgruppen freuen sich über Verstärkung, wer also eine größere Herausforderung als NHC sucht wird ebenfalls fündig.

So "Raiden" ist abgehakt, folgen die Spiele: Wir haben endlich tatkräftige Unterstützung für unser Eventteam gefunden und wollen es in Zukunft etwa einmal im Monat wieder krachen lassen. Den Anfang wird ein "Argentumturnier" machen, dazu gibt es nächste Woche mehr Informationen.
Wir freuen uns schon sehr, wieder großartige Events zu veranstalten. Wir bemühen uns dabei um Abwechslung, vom kleinem Weihnachtsfest bis hinzu gigantischen Events wie z.B. die von uns organisierte Rollenspielmesse (Link: https://sylvanasgarde.com/messe/archiv/) sind in Planung.
Übrigens sind unsere Events für alle offen und jeder ist eingeladen als Teilnehmer oder Besucher einen schönen Nachmittag oder Abend mit uns zu verbringen. Also bleibt Neugierig und schaut nächste Woche noch mal rein!


 
Ein Werbetext für die Gilde verfassen.... Mmh, gar nicht so leicht, möchte man sich schließlich von allen anderen Gilden die "viel Spaß bieten", "sehr aktiv sind", "raiden gehen", "PvP machen" und "Rollenspiel fördern" irgendwie abheben. Also fragt man mal in der Gilde nach: Warum seid ihr bei uns?
*"Die beste Gilde in der ich bisher war" - "Ich finde es toll, dass hier so viel gemacht wird" - "die Leute hier sind alle total nett" - "Wir fühlen uns hier echt wohl" - "Endlich mal eine Gilde wo auch was gemacht wird"*

Prima. Werbetext fertig!

Doch halt, was genau ist den Sylvanas Garde und was machen wir? Wir, die Gilde, ist ein Zusammenschluss von interessierten Spielern, alle im besten Alter und wir wollen vor allem eines: Spaß im Spiel. Allerdings Spaß hat man nur dann wenn man auch etwas unternehmen kann. Und das ist eine der großen Stärken unserer Gilde.
 
Hintergrundinfos zu der Gilde findest du übrigens auch auf der Homepage.[/size] Aber anstatt dich jetzt mit einer ellenlangen Liste (und die ist wirklich lang!) an Aktivitäten zu langweilen, solltest du nur eines wissen: Wenn du uns kennen lernen willst: Riskiere es einfach und tritt uns bei! Ach ja: Deine Bewerbung kann formlos über die Homepage erfolgen oder du meldest dich direkt im Spiel. (Bitte benutz dafür aber NICHT den Gildenbrowser)

https://sylvanasgarde.com
oder du schaust dir unseren Wiki Eintrag an:
http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvanas_Garde


----------



## BIGMON (24. September 2014)

Naja, habe mal Eure Gildensatzung durchgelesen.

 


 

Nach 28 Tagen Inaktivität werden Ihr aus der Gilde entfernt.


 

Echt stark, also sollte man voll suchten, sonst wird es wohl nix.


----------



## ofnadown (25. September 2014)

Hört sich sehr stark nach Zwang an


----------



## SylGa (1. Oktober 2014)

Naja, habe mal Eure Gildensatzung durchgelesen.

 

 

Echt stark, also sollte man voll suchten, sonst wird es wohl nix.

 

Das kann man so und so sehen. Wer es nicht schafft einmal im Monat kurz einzuloggen hat auch keine zeit und/oder kein Interesse am Gildenleben teilzuhaben. Uns zeichnet Aktivität aus, daher brauchen wir keine Karteileichen. Oder möchtest du in einer Gilde sein in der zwar 200 Mitglieder sind, aber nur ab und zu mal eine handvoll Leute tatsächlich online? 

 

 


Hört sich sehr stark nach Zwang an

 

Nein wir zwingen niemanden. Aber: Wer nicht spielt braucht auch keine Gilde. Wenn man mal länger weg ist, kann sich entweder kurz melden und bleibt in der Gilde oder sich einfach wieder einladen lassen. Alles ganz unkompliziert und ohne Aufwand. 

 

Was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte:  

 

*Nachdem wir zu Patch 6.0.2 alle unsere 7 Schlachtzugsgruppen neuorganisieren, bin ich froh verkünden zu können, dass nun auch SG 4 spätestens ab WOD mitmischen wird. *


----------



## SylGa (11. Oktober 2014)

Die Tage ziehen ins Land, der Patch auf die Server... Mit 6.0.2 stellen wir auch unserer Raids um. aus 7 werden 4. Jetzt reinschauen: https://sylvanasgarde.com/index.php/joinus/


----------



## SylGa (17. Oktober 2014)

Der Patch ist da unser neues Raidkonzept läuft an, Zeit sich wieder auf die anderen schönen Dinge in WoW zu konzentrieren: Wir arbeite am RP-Hintergrund für unsere Gilde in WoD. Bis es soweit ist können Rp-Interessierte Spieler hier herumstöbern: https://sylvanasgarde.com/index.php/gilde/history/


----------



## SylGa (28. Oktober 2014)

Die Suche geht munter weiter, wer weiß vielleicht bekommen wir noch eine weitere gemütliche Schlachtzugsgruppe zusammen. Schaut mal rein: https://sylvanasgarde.com/


----------



## SylGa (8. November 2014)

Ich freue mich verkünden zu können, dass wir unsere zweite Mythic Gruppe mit zwei sehr erfahrenen Raidleitern aufbauen. Wer also für WoD noch eine Raidgruppe sucht, wird in einer unserer inzwischen 5 (fünf!) Gruppen die wir zu Addonstart anbieten sicher noch einen Platz finden: https://sylvanasgarde.com/index.php/joinus/
 
Übrigens ist ein Gildenbeitrtt nicht in jedem Raid nötig. Sprecht das einfach mit dem Raidleiter ab


----------



## SylGa (14. November 2014)

Nach unserem gigantischem "Goodbye MoP Event" mit über 150 Besuchern und vielen tollen preisen für Gildis und alle Gäste war es dann soweit: Der fulminante (wenn auch technisch problematische) Start in das neue Addon. An der Stelle Gratulation an die 2 Spieler die sich in die *Welt Top 100* ihrer Klassen gelevelt haben: Joephi und Veneanar!

 

Wir nehmen übrigens noch Spieler auf, vor allem für unsere zweite Mythic Gruppe. Also schaut rein: https://sylvanasgarde.com/

 

P.S. am mittwoch war auch Premiere für unser Gildenvideo: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LybIMIC5ics


----------



## SylGa (21. November 2014)

Uhh schon wieder eine Woche her das ich das ganze hier aktualisiert habe. Unsere Schlachtzugsgruppeb füllen sich und einige Scharren bereits mit den Hufen, dass es endlich losgeht! Wer noch gerne einen Platz haben möchte: SG5 rekrutiert nach wie vor. 
Ansonsten freuen wir uns, über die ganzen Spieler die zu World of Warcaft zurückkehren und noch mehr darüber, dass einige gerne bei uns mitmischen wollen. So viele Interessenten hatten wir noch nie und es ist schön zu sehen wie viele Leute online sind. 
 
Wer also noch eine aktive World of Warcraft Gilde auf einem ruhigem Realm sucht, ist bei uns genau richtig: https://sylvanasgarde.com/index.php/joinus/


----------



## SylGa (12. Dezember 2014)

Mission Rekrutierung: Erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Ich danke an der Stelle den Offizieren und Unteroffizieren die sich eine Woche lang bemüht haben zu Werben, Gespräche zu führen und unsere Gilde damit fit für das Addon gemacht haben. Besonders SG5 hat von den Bemühungen profitiert. 

Also an alle neuen Mitglieder: Herzlich Willkommen! Ich hoffe, dass Ihr Euch schnell einlebt und Kontakte knüpft. Schließlich ist das wichtigste in unserer Gilde, dass sich jeder wohl fühlt. 

An der Stelle ein keiner Ausblick: Wir feiern bald unseren Geburtstag und wir hoffen das wird für Euch alle ein unvergessliches Event, aber bis dahin ist noch unendlich viel zu erledigen. Wer bei den Vorbereitungen helfen möchte: *Wir suchen noch Spieler die Interesse an WoW Machinimas haben, und Ihre Stimme für Synchronisierung leihen möchten oder sich mit Videoschnittsoftware auskennen.* 

Desweiteren suchen wir kreative Köpfe die Spaß haben Geschichten auszuformulieren, Zeichnen können oder sonst in irgendeiner Weise etwas Kreatives beisteuern wollen. 

Meldet Euch einfach!


----------



## SylGa (23. Januar 2015)

*Geburtstagswochen bei Sylvanas Garde!*
Als erstes für alle "noch-nicht-Gildenmitglieder" während der Geburtstagswochen ist unsere Rekrutierung wieder geöffnet, wer also ein aktive und freundliche Gilde sucht, in der viel geboten wird, solle sich einfach hier melden: Tretet bei!
 
Für alle Raidintersierten wichtig: SG3 sucht für die mythischen Instanzen noch einen Gleichgewichtsdruiden und einen Schattenpriester. Zudem öffnet Sg2 die Anmeldungen nun auch wieder für nicht Gildenmitglieder, einfach bei uns melden: Forum(ohne Registrierung nutzbar)
 
*Geschenke!*
 
Da wir zu unserem Gildengeburtstag einiges geplant haben, wir aber nicht alles auf einmal unternehmen wollten, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen aus dem Geburtstag einfach Geburtstagswochen zu machen. Wir haben natürlich auch Geschenke für Euch. Nicht nur jede Menge tolle Preise an unserm Abschlussevent am 28.02. Wir werden auch jede Woche ein Update unserer Gildengeschichte veröffentlichen: Geschichte der Gilde


----------



## SylGa (19. Mai 2015)

Nichts mehr los in deiner Gilde? Die Freundeliste wird auch immer dünner? Du überlegst auch ob du nicht Pause machen sollst, weil dein Raid in letzter Zeit eh immer ausfällt und sonst nichts zu tun ist?

 

Dann solltest du mal bei uns hereinschauen: Ob mytisch, heroisch oder normal raiden, ob Dungeons besuchen oder Erolge nachfarmen, PvP im ratedBG und im Arenateam, großartige Events besuchen oder planen: Bei uns kann man auch neben den Raids viel erleben und, wenn gewünscht sogar mitgestalten.

 

Insbesondere wünschen wir uns für unsere Radgruppen Verstärkung, welche Gruppe am besten zu Euch passt könnt Ihr hier herausfinden: https://sylvanasgarde.com/index.php/joinus/

 

Zum Abschluss noch einmal was zum Schmunzeln: unser (nicht ganz ernstgemeinter) Werbefilm für unseren normal Raid: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UI0OKmuV8Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SylGa (31. Mai 2015)

Brot und Spiele! Ähm nein, das war irgendwie... hmm ja jetzt hab ich es:
 
Raid und Spiele!
 
Also, das man bei uns raiden kann, ist ja mittlerweile klar, schließlich erklären uns "Deppi" und "Vene" im Stile einer amerikanischen Verkaufsshow, wie einfach es ist, bei unserem Nicht-Heroisch-Ex-Flex Raid SG2 jeden Mittwoch ab 20:00 teilzunehmen. 
Das geniale Video findet man hier:  [media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UI0OKmuV8Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Anmeldelink für SG2 ist hier: https://sylvanasgarde.com/sg2/
Auch die anderen Raidgruppen freuen sich über Verstärkung, wer also eine größere Herausforderung als NHC sucht wird ebenfalls fündig. 
 
So "Raiden" ist abgehakt, folgen die Spiele: Wir haben endlich tatkräftige Unterstützung für unser Eventteam gefunden und wollen es in Zukunft etwa einmal im Monat wieder krachen lassen.  Den Anfang wird ein "Argentumturnier" machen, dazu gibt es nächste Woche mehr Informationen. 
Wir freuen uns schon sehr, wieder großartige Events zu veranstalten.  Wir bemühen uns dabei um Abwechslung, vom kleinem Weihnachtsfest bis hinzu gigantischen  Events wie z.B. die von uns organisierte Rollenspielmesse (Link: https://sylvanasgarde.com/messe/archiv/) sind in Planung. 
Übrigens sind unsere Events für alle offen und jeder ist eingeladen als Teilnehmer oder Besucher einen schönen Nachmittag oder Abend mit uns zu verbringen.  Also bleibt Neugierig und schaut nächste Woche noch mal rein!


----------



## SylGa (5. November 2015)

*"Man sieht die Blumen welken und die Blätter fallen, aber man sieht auch Früchte reifen und neue Knospen keimen. Das Leben gehört den Lebendigen an, und wer lebt, muss auf Wechsel gefasst sein."*

Ganz im Sinne des Dichters Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, sind auch wir auf den Wechsel gefasst. Denn auch die Welt der Kriegskunst wandelt sich. An dieser Stelle möchten wir Euch die zukünftigen Änderungen in unserer Gilde erläutern. Den Anfang machen dabei unsere Schlachtzugsgruppen:

*SG1* wird Donnerstags und Montags den heroischen Schwierigkeitsgrad besuchen. Dieser Raid wird von _Purotekuta_ und _Thyriana _geleitet. Interessierte Spieler melden sich bitte entweder im Spiel bei den Raidleitern oder bekunden auf unserer Internetseite Ihr Interesse. https://sylvanasgarde.com/index.php/joinus/

Nachdem *SG2 *in letzter Zeit etwas holprig war, werden in Zukunft _Carelynn _und _Symbiont _diesen Raid leiten. SG2 besucht den normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad, bleibt also unser Einstiegs- und Twinkraid. Diese Schlachtzugsgruppe ist auch als Rekrutierungs- und Schnupperschlachtzug gedacht. Start ist jeden Mittwoch um 20:00 Uhr. Schaut Euch unser Werbevideo an und meldet Euch entweder über den Gildenkalender oder über unsere Internetseite: https://sylvanasgarde.com/sg2

Die mythische Raidgruppe *SG3 *wird die Anforderungen an die Spieler nochmal deutlich erhöhen und anfangs die Gruppensuche nutzen, um den Raid zu füllen. _Joephi _und _Veneanar _werden den Schlachtzug jeden Sonntag und Dienstag leiten. Wer ernsthaftes Interesse an mythischen Raiden in einer angenehmen aber konzentrierten Atmosphäre hat und die Voraussetzungen erfüllt, kann sich hier weiter informieren: https://sylvanasgarde.com/forum/index.php/Thread/2963

Besondere Raidevents wie zum Beispiel "Herold der Titanen" (nächster Termin 14.11) oder andere Erfolgruns möchten wir regelmäßiger anzubieten, hier wird es in den nächsten Wochen noch Neuigkeiten geben.

Alle genannten Änderungen treten ab dem 18.11. in Kraft. Fragen dazu können Euch alle Raidleiter gerne beantworten. Nächste Woche stellen wir unser zweites wichtiges Standbein, das Eventteam, genauer vor. 

Ausnahmsweise bitten wir Euch diesen Beitrag zu teilen, wir sind immer auf der Suche nach Spielern die das "alte" World of Warcraft Gefühl vermissen, denn genau das versuchen wir unseren Mitgliedern zu bieten.

Im Namen aller Offiziere der Gilde bedanke ich mich fürs Lesen aber insbesondere auch für Eure Treue und den Einsatz - ohne Euch wäre eine lebendige Gilde nicht möglich!

i.A. der Raidleiter 
_Veneanar Falkenbann, Kommandant der Garde._

Sylvanas Garde. Die Gilde.
https://sylvanasgarde.com
facebook.com/SylvanasGarde
youtube.com/c/SylvanasGardeVideo
twitter.com/SylvanasGarde


----------



## SylGa (15. November 2015)

*"Wenn der Wind der Veränderung weht, bauen die einen Mauern und die anderen Windmühlen."*

Dieses alte pandarische, ähm Verzeihung, chinesische Sprichwort beschreibt gut, dass auch wir den Veränderungen in World of Warcraft Rechnung tragen müssen. Weniger interessante Inhalte von Blizzard bieten nämlich auch die Chance, sich auf eigene Inhalte zu konzentrieren. So kommen wir zum zweiten Teil unserer Artikelreihe: 

Was wir früher nur sporadisch in Angriff nahmen, führen wir inzwischen jeden Monat mit viel Elan durch: Die Rede ist von unseren Events. Hier haben nicht nur unsere Besucher jede Menge Spaß, auch das Planen und nicht zuletzt die Durchführung ist jedes Mal ein ganz besonderes Erlebnis. Selbst Spieler, die nur "kleine" Aufgaben übernehmen waren bisher immer begeistert.

Die vielen, auch kleineren, Aufgaben beschäftigen nicht nur im Spiel, sondern sind auch immer ein willkommener Grund um mit neuen Spielern, die man bisher nicht kannte ins Gespräch zu kommen. So lernt man ganz schnell in der Gilde neue Leute kennen. 

Wir möchten Euch Mut machen: Meldet Euch, bringt Ideen ein, helft bei der Vorbereitung und übernehmt Aufgaben während des Events. Versprochen: Es wird Euch gefallen! (Und wenn nicht: dann habt Ihr es wenigstens versucht). 

Um Euch den Einstieg zu erleichtern, werden wir alle 14 Tage eine offene Eventsitzung im Teamspeak abhalten, schaut einfach in den Kalender. Kommt mal vorbei, schnuppert rein und lasst Euch vom Eventfieber anstecken.

An dieser Stelle wollen wir Euch die nächsten geplanten Events vorstellen (die Liste ist nicht vollständig denn DEIN Event fehlt noch):
20.11-21.11 24h Instanzrennen
20.12. Star Wars in Draenor, Lasertag Turnier (schillernde Rute)
28.12. Weihnachtsfeier der Garde
15.01. Gildengeburtstag
21.02. Kasino Azsharas Palace
18.03.-20.03. Petbattle Royale: deutsche Meisterschaft 2016
23.04. Frühlingsball/ Debütanntinneball
18.06. Moviepark Azeroth (Besuch der Filmorte)
vor Release von Legion: Schnitzeljagd, Abschlussfeier Draenor.
21.08. Kasino Azsharas Palace
30.09.-02.10. Petbattle Royale: Europameisterschaften
13.11. Rollenspielmesse
16-18.12. Level&Quest-Olympiade

Traut Euch und macht mit! Und schon wieder bitten wir darum den Beitrag zu Teilen, dann niemand sollte unsere tollen Events verpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Namen des Eventteams danke ich wieder fürs Lesen und hoffe, dass Euch unsere Bemühungen zusagen. Vielen Dank auch für die großzügigen Spenden. Ohne eine Gilde die hinter den Events steht, wären diese kaum möglich. Ich bin stolz auf das, was wir gemeinsam (er)schaffen! 

i.A. der Eventleiter 
Veneanar Falkenbann, Kommandant der Garde.

Sylvanas Garde. Die Gilde.
https://sylvanasgarde.com
facebook.com/SylvanasGarde
youtube.com/c/SylvanasGardeVideo
twitter.com/SylvanasGarde


----------

